# Programm meldet "Keine Rückmeldung" nach Verbindung zum Server



## JavaGamer (21. Aug 2015)

Hi.

Ich habe mich mal nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit wieder an Java gesetzt und bin nun auf ein
Problem gestoßen. (was ich einfach mal hier poste, da ich nicht weiß ob das Problem am Network-Code oder am GUI-Code liegt, sollte dies das falsche Fachforum sein, kann bitte jm. dies dann ins richtige bewegen!)

*Zum Problem:*
Um genau zu sein habe ich mich an JavaFX gewagt, hat auch alles funktioniert, aber seitdem ich versuche mein kleines JavaFX (Tutorial + eigener Code) Programm in ein Chat umzuwandeln geht garnichts mehr.
Sobald der Server an den Client meldet dass der Nutzername angenommen wurde meldet Windows dass das Programm (der Client) Inaktiv sei (Taskmanager) und im Programm selbst steht nur noch "Keine Rückmeldung". Bei einem kleinen Test ob der Netcode läuft ging übrigens alles, erst seitdem der Netcode im eigentlichen Programm liegt hängt es.
Der Server funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, da sich die alten Testclients problemlos verbinden könne, untereinander schreiben können und diese bekommen sogar eine Nachricht wenn der eigentliche/neue Client sich mit dem Server verbunden hat, wobei nichts beim neuen Client ankommt, da dieser ja direkt "Keine Rückmeldung" meldet, bzw. Windows dieses Problem bei diesem Programm meldet.

*Kurzfassung:*

JavaFX GUI erstellt, Teile der Funktion -> alles funktioniert
Netcode getestet in einem JFrame, dass nur eine TextArea zum schreiben und zum anzeigen der Nachrichten hat -> alles funktioniert, Client und Server laufen problemlos


Netcode in den eigentlichen Client intriegiert -> sobald der Server meldet "/name_accepted" meldet Windows beim Chat: "Keine Rückmeldung"
 Server läuft trotzdem weiter, alte Testclients können sich noch verbinden und schreiben und senden
Nachricht dass der Nutzer des neuen Clients online ist erscheint auch bei allen alten Clients
neuer Client erhält keine Nachrichten der alten Clients oder anderer neuer Clients (Grund: Keine Rückmeldung)
*Meine Lösungsversuche:*

Habe bereits überprüft ob der Server funktioniert (funktioniert weiterhin)

Habe bereits überprüft ob der Fehler im Netcode liegt (Antwort: nein)
Habe bereits überprüft ob die alten Clients über den neuen User informiert werden (Antwort: ja, alles funktioniert so wie es sollte)
Habe bereits versucht, den Netcode in einen extra Thread auszulagern, hat aber leider nicht funktioniert (kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe dabei)

Nun bin ich leider ratlos.
Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Habe übrigens mal alle Klassen die mit dem Problem zusammenhängen in den Anhang gepackt. Solltet ihr mehr benötigen, einfach schreiben. Der
Netcode befindet sich in der PersonOverviewController Klasse zwischen Zeile 118 und Zeile 162. Direkt darüber befindet sich die Methode die sich um die entsprechenden Dinge kümmert wenn der Nutzer auf senden klickt.

MfG
JavaGamer


----------



## RalleYTN (21. Aug 2015)

Ich hatte schonmal ein ähnliches Problem. Der Client kappt die Verbindung zum Server nachdem er die erste Nachricht sendet(der Benutzername). Ich kann dir zwar nicht mit deinem Code weiterhelfen, aber ich kann dir die jexxus Bibleothek ans Herz legen. Ich hatte erst kürlich damit einen Chat geschrieben(Swing), du kannst dir ja mal die Benutzung der jexxus Bibleothek bei mir abgucken 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8ylmgdg8a8hmw0x/Chat.zip

EDIT: Ist übrigens ein Eclipse Project also einfach in deinen Workspace schmeissen und ein neues Project erstellen das "Chat" heisst


----------



## Diabolus (21. Aug 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ein Versuch ist es wert:

Ersetze mal die Zeile 98 der Klasse ShadowChat

```
controller.connect();
```
durch

```
new Thread(controller.connect()).start();
```


----------



## JavaGamer (27. Aug 2015)

Ok, habs jetzt hinbekommen. (und sorry, dass das Antworten so lange gedauert hat, hatte in den letzten Tagen kaum Zeit)
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## RalleYTN (27. Aug 2015)

Ich hab auch nochmal ein Video für eine meiner selbstgeschriebenen Bibleotheken gemacht in der es sich um Netzwerke handelt: 






Einfacher geht es einfach nicht


----------

